# Dee-Three Born 18 Oct 2007



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Well after two sets of dud eggs it looks like D1 and D2 have finally got their act together. Introducing D3 born 18 Oct 2007. Don't know if he will be white or a brown ringneck yet.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Nab,

What a beautiful pair, that baby will be quite strikingl when fully feathered...OOOOH!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's funny how comfortable they look sitting in that basket. I've always thought that only a pigeon could look like that and that doves were too high-strung to get that look. You must be an easy person to relax around, Nab.

Pidgey


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe it will be a pied. Very cute though thank you for posting


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh........a baby..........haven't seen one in a while. Will be curious to see it when it's feathered.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Looks like it will be white to me! Congratulations!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Darn! Can't access the pics, Nab, for some reason...

Anyway, CONGRATULATIONS! 

With all the different species he deals with, Pidgey, I'm sure that's why Nab is a "natural."  

Hugs and Scritches to all!

Shi


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Dee-Four has arrived*

Not only do we have Dee-Three but his brother Dee-Four has arrived and both are rapidly starting to look like birds instead of pink fuzzy bugs. 

NAB 










I also recieved this fellow from the NHS in Reno, he was sick, but a little 5 in 1 and some good meals and he is as good as new now, he likes to supervise when I feed the little fellows every morning. Introducing G48.

NAB 

It's early I hadn't has time to shave yet.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A PICTURE BONANZA!! The new Ds the new G AND NAB! YEAAA!

Those little doves are soooo cute! Can't wait to see if they look like momma or poppa! 

Golly, Nab, with as busy as you are, I'm surprised you don't just grow a beard and be done with the shaving!!

Love, hugs, and scritches to ALL!

Shi & Squeaks


----------

